# Need RME/RMO



## skinnylegs

I'm not sure *exactly* how this works but I'm interested in paying a monthly fee to get RME'd/RMO'd. 

Business will take place in San Diego and the scope of our activities will include primarily drywall, texture, paint, baseboard, flooring and occasional cabinetry.


----------



## tom silva

skinnylegs said:


> I'm not sure *exactly* how this works but I'm interested in paying a monthly fee to get RME'd/RMO'd.
> 
> Business will take place in San Diego and the scope of our activities will include primarily drywall, texture, paint, baseboard, flooring and occasional cabinetry.


I happen to have two active B and C-9 licenses. One is since 1972 and the other is since 1982 and I am located in San Diego

Send your contact info to [email protected]


----------



## GGREnergy

*Looking for RME/RMO c-20 San Diego*

Our Firm is very interested in someone who can fill a RME/RMO position. Please let us know if you are available in the San Diego, Southern CA region. Thanks!! C-20 license only. Thanks!!


----------



## zopy

Is any looking for an RMO/RME B1 California Inactive Status Lincese . I can help. I live in San Diego. E-mail me

Juan Durant
[email protected]


----------



## calcool

GGREnergy said:


> Our Firm is very interested in someone who can fill a RME/RMO position. Please let us know if you are available in the San Diego, Southern CA region. Thanks!! C-20 license only. Thanks!!


I have an inactive C20 license if you are still looking for RMO/RME contact me.

951-249-3297 leave message if no answer
[email protected]


----------



## MarketToday

*Offering RMO c-54*

Get a Contractor's License Without The RED TAPE. 

Are you a conscientious architectural/ interior designer, construction manager, specialty/ out of state contractor, or tradesman without a California Contractors license? Do you want to be able to enforce lien rights? Do you want to branch out and do different types of work you are not licensed for? Consider our RMO/ RME services.
323-301-6397


----------



## License Guru

Word of caution... The cslb is looking at ways to monitor qualifiers who do not have a direct relationship with licenses who are using the Up-to-three qualified license rule.


----------



## MarketPlace

*[email protected]*

My email is [email protected]
I can offer you C-54 Lic as RMO/RME


----------



## 09529500

Looking for general B rmo


----------



## Calidecks

Who does that? Allows someone else to use thier license and is willing to take responsibility for them? What if they commit a crime or kill someone? That's insane if you ask me!


----------



## 09529500

Well it looks like you have no idea what you talking about do you even know what a rmo is and what he's role is apperantly you don't and it's a construction license not a doctors license.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

If you want to get serious responses - and Californiadecks understands perfectly well what RMOs/RMEs are - then you should provide some more information about who you are, why you need an RMO, how the RMO will fit into your operations, etc.

Otherwise, your very short post has that rent-a-license smell - risky and not legal - to it.

IMO.


----------



## Calidecks

There's a reason the word "responsible" is at the beginning of both those titles.


----------



## Rami

*Need RME/RMO B General*

Im looking RMO for B General Californya 
Thanks


----------

